
Natural Selection - laurex
https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/natural-selection/
======
HNLurker2
If you don't have time for philosophy there's video who explain it better.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZGbIKd0XrM](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZGbIKd0XrM)

